# Burning Movies So They're Watchable in DVD Players?



## OrbitzXT (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't had to do this in awhile, but my mother asked me to burn something to a disk for her to watch. There was a program I used awhile back but I can't remember what it is. Are there any free ones that preferably don't do anything annoying like watermarks and such?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 27, 2010)

nero vision


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 27, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> nero vision



That's what I use.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 27, 2010)

Check out Blaze Media Pro. Great little converter/video DVD burner. It's not free, at least not legitimately.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 27, 2010)

DVD Flick


----------



## JousteR (Feb 27, 2010)

I use a little program..WinAvi it converts too..


----------



## Steevo (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows Live Movie maker. Effects are suprizingly fast to render and look decent for a freebie too.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Windows Live Movie maker. Effects are suprizingly fast to render and look decent for a freebie too.



+1 it works great


----------



## Imhoteps (Feb 28, 2010)

Do u need to convert videos or just write on a disc? If 2nd, just use CDBurnerXP or StarBurn or InfraRecorder. These three are best in my opinion for money they cost.


----------



## LagunaX (Feb 28, 2010)

VSO convertxtodvd - many say it is the best - but not free.
http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/?ap=regnow&aid=56510


----------



## Chewy (Feb 28, 2010)

JousteR said:


> I use a little program..WinAvi it converts too..



  I use this too, its faster than nero. Just convert to dvd, output = name a folder (movie name), pop in a blank dvd and click on it in my computer, it will ask you if you want to make a dvd to play in a dvd player... just copy the Audio and Video folders from the output folder to the dvd and hit burn.

 WinAvi worked the best for me, you can find it on rapidshare, just google winavi rapidshare.


----------



## DEfan (Mar 10, 2010)

So, I now have a question that partly goes along with this.  I have downloaded a couple of movies from a website.  I burned them, and they play fine on my computer.....but I keep getting a DISC ERROR when I try to watch them on my dvd player.  What can I use in order to get them to burn where I can watch it on the dvd player?  I've been checking out all sorts of forums and trying their suggestions.  Nothing has working.  I've gone through about a dozen or so blanks just trying to get this to work.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 10, 2010)

DEfan said:


> So, I now have a question that partly goes along with this.  I have downloaded a couple of movies from a website.  I burned them, and they play fine on my computer.....but I keep getting a DISC ERROR when I try to watch them on my dvd player.  What can I use in order to get them to burn where I can watch it on the dvd player?  I've been checking out all sorts of forums and trying their suggestions.  Nothing has working.  I've gone through about a dozen or so blanks just trying to get this to work.



If you have an older (>2 years) or sony dvd player it probably will have problems playing burnt movies. However, a $40 philips dvd player from walmart will play it just fine including straight avi/divx burnt onto the disc without converting to dvd format. 

Blu-rays are a different story. They will play burnt discs, but most will not play avi/divx except for a few.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 10, 2010)

OrbitzXT said:


> I haven't had to do this in awhile, but my mother asked me to burn something to a disk for her to watch. There was a program I used awhile back but I can't remember what it is. Are there any free ones that preferably don't do anything annoying like watermarks and such?



Avivo Video Converter works pretty good. it doesnt burn disks but it will convert and upscale.

link for your system>>  http://www.amdsurveys.com/se.ashx?s=5A1E27D23FD98DA7


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 10, 2010)

DVD43 is my product of choice (to get around copy protection/region lock-switching U.S. DVD's to region 2).  It works pretty well on most DVD's and is free.  If DVD43 can't do it, I also have DVDFab 6 (costs money but has a free trial) that will go through anything -great for backing up my movies!


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 10, 2010)

DEfan said:


> So, I now have a question that partly goes along with this.  I have downloaded a couple of movies from a website.  I burned them, and they play fine on my computer.....but I keep getting a DISC ERROR when I try to watch them on my dvd player.  What can I use in order to get them to burn where I can watch it on the dvd player?  I've been checking out all sorts of forums and trying their suggestions.  Nothing has working.  I've gone through about a dozen or so blanks just trying to get this to work.


In order to play on a set top box, you need the videos need to be encoded to MPEG-2. They may have to be written in a certain way to the DVD also. (So I'm not sure if just burning MPEG-2 videos as files on a DVD will work)



LagunaX said:


> If you have an older (>2 years) or sony dvd player it probably will have problems playing burnt movies. However, a $40 philips dvd player from walmart will play it just fine including straight avi/divx burnt onto the disc without converting to dvd format.
> 
> Blu-rays are a different story. They will play burnt discs, but most will not play avi/divx except for a few.


This is also a good idea. Many newer DVD players are able to play MPEG-4 videos out of the box. So all you have to do is encode the videos to DivX or Xvid and burn them as files on a DVD. 



majestic12 said:


> DVD43 is my product of choice (to get around copy protection/region lock-switching U.S. DVD's to region 2).  It works pretty well on most DVD's and is free.  If DVD43 can't do it, I also have DVDFab 6 (costs money but has a free trial) that will go through anything -great for backing up my movies!


He's not ripping DVDs. He's trying to get video files on his computer to play from a DVD in a set top DVD player.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 10, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> He's not ripping DVDs. He's trying to get video files on his computer to play from a DVD in a set top DVD player.




For switching files to DVD's for a standard DVD player, I'd stick with Nero then!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 10, 2010)

OrbitzXT said:


> I haven't had to do this in awhile, but my mother asked me to burn something to a disk for her to watch. There was a program I used awhile back but I can't remember what it is. Are there any free ones that preferably don't do anything annoying like watermarks and such?



ConvertXtoDVD FTW!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

This used to be a nice little free program, looks like they've changed it since I've used it.

http://www.sothinkmedia.com/movie-dvd-maker/


----------

